# Problems with mozzarella



## MoCrafter (May 19, 2004)

I am having a terrible time making the 30 minute mozzarella cheese. What is so frustrating about it, is that I made several batches from March through May that were really good, but have not had one good batch since the end of May. I am still doing it the same way as before but it turns out all grainy and will not form into a ball so I could even start to stretch it. I tried tasting it anyway. It was not good in my opinion. I fed it to the dogs. Anyone know what I could be doing wrong or what is going on? I am using goat milk. I would appreciate any help on this as my family loved the mozzarella. Thanks.

Winona


----------



## BlueHeronFarm (Feb 9, 2007)

You may need to add more citric acid to achieve proper stretch when the milk comes from goats in later stages of lactation. (Or so says my recipe)

I don't have it with me - so I can't say how much more, offhand. I'll look it up, though - if nobody else posts about it before I get home.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

I'm not fond of heating it in the microwave like the recipe calls for.

Here's a like to the recipe without using the microwave.

http://www.cheesemaking.com/includes/modules/jWallace/ChsPgs/9Mozz_NoNuke/index.html


----------

